# La tentation du MBA !



## dalloz (29 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour ( ou bonsoir en fonction de l'heure ! )  ,

Que faire ? Aujourdhui je suis un Mac-user-student perturbé ! En effet la Keynote est passée et comme après chaque keynote ( ou presque ! )ma raison a disparu ! Je vais craquer, je vais craquer

Mais commençons par le commencement ; 

Je suis actuellement possesseur dun MacBook 13 unibody en Alu de janvier 2009. Cest un modèle avec clavier rétro-éclairé un processeur 2,4 GHz intel Core 2 Duo et une mémoire de 2 Go ! Un MacBook qui mapporte une grande satisfaction.
Je suis actuellement étudiant en Fac de Droit et jutilise quotidiennement mon MacBook Alu pour du traitement de texte, internet, Mail et jutilise un peu iPhoto. 
Jai comme ordinateur «principal» un iMac27 Core i5. 

Je souhaite changer mon MacBook cette année pour 3 raisons ; 
- sa cote est encore appréciable ( il est en vente 530 avec 2 pochettes ) 
- Jai besoin dune meilleure autonomie. 
- Et je ne suis pas contre plus de légèreté car je transporte quotidiennement mon MacBook logé dans son sac qui repose sur mon épaule ( Oui la vie dun étudiant est difficile ! ). 

Ainsi je souhaite acquérir un MBA 13 ( avec 4Go )maismalgré mon engouement récent pour le MBA je me pose plusieurs questions dont une qui me préoccupe ; 

Je saiscest un nouveau produit et il faut attendre pour avoir des avis sur sa solidité mais est-ce-quil est solide ? 
Jai un ami qui a possédé lancien modèle de MBA et qui ne pouvait plus fermer lécran à cause dun problème avec les charnières.
Je suis en déplacement quotidien avec mon MacBook et japprécie énormément sa solidité. Si jachète le MBA ce nest pas pour quil reste sur mon bureau a coté de liMac ; mon MBA va prendre le train, lavion, connaitre la bibliothèque et les merveilleux amphis de Droit ! 

Je suis conscient que la question a été posée 100 fois depuis la Keynote par des acheteurs potentiels mais est-ce-que je dois privilégier lachat dun MBA 13 par rapport à un MBP 13 ? C'est peut-être ridicule mais ce qui me chagrine dans le MBA cest la perte du clavier rétro-éclairé ! 

Merci pour vos précieux conseils 

PS ; Je tiens à souligner que lachat du MBA que je vais probablement réaliser répond à un besoin et que ce nest pas uniquement pour frimer dans les amphis ! ;-)


----------



## peterios (29 Octobre 2010)

Salut

Le macbook air donne une réelle impression de solidité.(Plus que les macbook pro qui pourtant sont déjà bien pensés)
Je pense aussi que c'est un des macbook qui à le plus d'autonomie (le 13)
Il est rapide, léger et autonome.

En fait je le trouve même plus rapide que mon ancien macbook pro en core i5.
Après ce n'est pas la même utilisation. (Faire du montage vidéo sera plus contraignant sur cette machine  par exemple)

Moi ce dont j'avais le plus besoin c'était l'autonomie. Avec le 13 je peut partir pour 8 à 9 heures sans problème.

Seul regret: pas clavier rétroéclairé

Voila.

A plus


----------



## robertodino (30 Octobre 2010)

dalloz a dit:


> Je saiscest un nouveau produit et il faut attendre pour avoir des avis sur sa solidité mais est-ce-quil est solide ?
> Jai un ami qui a possédé lancien modèle de MBA et qui ne pouvait plus fermer lécran à cause dun problème avec les charnières.
> Je suis en déplacement quotidien avec mon MacBook et japprécie énormément sa solidité. Si jachète le MBA ce nest pas pour quil reste sur mon bureau a coté de liMac ; mon MBA va prendre le train, lavion, connaitre la bibliothèque et les merveilleux amphis de Droit !



C'est vraiment solide, le ssd permet de ne pas trop se soucier des secousses, la nouvelle charnière est du type MBP, le tout est en une pièce. L'autonomie du 13 est environ de 7 heures en usage normal.


----------



## surfman06 (30 Octobre 2010)

Vends ton mbp et si tu peux prends le mba 13" toutes options.


----------



## dalloz (30 Octobre 2010)

Hey ! 

Merci pour vos réponses ! C'est sympa  ! 

Je pense que je me suis décidé ! Donc pour le moment je pense acheter un MacBook Air 13 pouces 128 Go avec 4Go de mémoire. 

Pendant 2 jours j'ai désactivé le rétro-éclairage du clavier sur mon MacBook etje pense que je peux m'en passer. C'est une chose qui va me manquer mais le MBA est plus adapté à mon usage quotidien. 

Pour le moment j'attends un acheteur pour mon MacBook. Enfin je pense le vendre rapidementdu moins je l'espère !


----------



## pitou_92 (30 Octobre 2010)

dalloz a dit:


> Hey !
> 
> Merci pour vos réponses ! C'est sympa  !
> 
> ...


franchement tu fais le bon choix!


----------



## dalloz (30 Octobre 2010)

J'espère bien ! 

Je dois avouer que quitter mon MacBook me chagrine un peu ! C'est mon 1er ordinateur Apple et le 1er que j'ai acheté lorsque j'ai eu 18 ans ! D'ailleurs ce matin j'ai décollé les autocollants que j'avais collé sur la coque ( dont un autocollant "Annecy 2018" ) ! 
Il faut soutenir Annecy pour les JO de 2018 les Mac-users  !


----------



## pitou_92 (30 Octobre 2010)

dalloz a dit:


> J'espère bien !
> 
> Je dois avouer que quitter mon MacBook me chagrine un peu ! C'est mon 1er ordinateur Apple et le 1er que j'ai acheté lorsque j'ai eu 18 ans ! D'ailleurs ce matin j'ai décollé les autocollants que j'avais collé sur la coque ( dont un autocollant "Annecy 2018" ) !
> Il faut soutenir Annecy pour les JO de 2018 les Mac-users  !


tu verras, tu peux lancer aperture, enfin, il est assez puissant!


----------



## dalloz (30 Octobre 2010)

pitou_92 a dit:


> tu verras, tu peux lancer aperture, enfin, il est assez puissant!



 

Sur mon MacBook actuel, iPhoto commence a avoir beaucoup de mal ! J'ai souvent la petite roulette multicolore ! Elle m'énerve cette roulette  !


----------



## pbas400 (30 Octobre 2010)

peterios a dit:


> Le macbook air donne une réelle impression de solidité.(Plus que les macbook pro qui pourtant sont déjà bien pensés)



il faut arrêter de dire un peu n'importe quoi


----------



## robertodino (31 Octobre 2010)

dalloz a dit:


> Hey !
> 
> Merci pour vos réponses ! C'est sympa  !
> 
> Je pense que je me suis décidé ! Donc pour le moment je pense acheter un MacBook Air 13 pouces 128 Go avec 4Go de mémoire.



Je te souhaite tout le bonheur du monde avec cette formidable machine


----------



## robertodino (31 Octobre 2010)

double post


----------



## Simbouesse (31 Octobre 2010)

La roulette dans iPhoto est sûrement dûe à la taille de ta librairie iPhoto qu'à la capacité de ta machine à supporter l'application. Du coup il y a de fortes chances de retrouver le même phénomène sur un MBA dont les caractéristiques sont inférieures à ton MBP actuel...

Quoique le SSD peut faire un bien fou !


----------



## pitou_92 (31 Octobre 2010)

pbas400 a dit:


> il faut arrêter de dire un peu n'importe quoi



par contre sa c'est vrai, ta vraiment une impression de solidité, plus que sur les mbp


----------



## pbas400 (31 Octobre 2010)

pitou_92 a dit:


> par contre sa c'est vrai, ta vraiment une impression de solidité, plus que sur les mbp



explique clairement en quoi un MBA est plus solide qu'un MBP ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2010)

pitou_92 a dit:


> par contre sa c'est vrai, ta vraiment une impression de solidité, plus que sur les mbp



une impression oui
maintenant faudra voir a l usage.........


----------



## robertodino (31 Octobre 2010)

pbas400 a dit:


> explique clairement en quoi un MBA est plus solide qu'un MBP ?



Je ne pense pas qu'il voulais dire ça, le MBA étant vraiment fin on pourrais penser qu'il est moins solide, mais non, une fois dans la main on se rend compte que l'appareil est vraiment solide de chez solide. J'ai l'ancien MBA chez moi, j'ai comparé les deux. Ce dernier MBA semble simplement plus solide que son prédécesseur. Cela vient peut-être de la construction complète en Unibody. Malheureusement je n'ai pas de MBP pour faire la comparaison.

Je pense quand même que depuis l'Unibody, tous les macs sont solides.


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (31 Octobre 2010)

Salut,

Le SSD permet vraiment de gagner de la rapidité (donc pour moi de la puissance), comme quoi il n'y a pas que le processeur qui est en jeux... c'est étonnant le rapidité de ce Mba 13" je ne pensais pas du tout qu'avec un C2D 1,86 Ghz (les 6 Mo de cahe doit y être pour quelque chose) que ça irait aussi vite...


----------



## robertodino (31 Octobre 2010)

Yoskiz a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Le SSD permet vraiment de gagner de la rapidité (donc pour moi de la puissance), comme quoi il n'y a pas que le processeur qui est en jeux... c'est étonnant le rapidité de ce Mba 13" je ne pensais pas du tout qu'avec un C2D 1,86 Ghz (les 6 Mo de cahe doit y être pour quelque chose) que ça irait aussi vite...



Oui, tu as tout juste, c'est le SSD qui fait la différence. J'ai entre autre l'ancien MBA avec disque dur en 13 et crois moi c'est un escargot en comparaison du nouveau 13. Pourtant le processeur et la ram sont identiques.


----------



## pitou_92 (31 Octobre 2010)

pour moi l'énorme progrès, c'est aussi.... la charnière, que je trouve vraiment bien, car il y a une "impression" de solidité et qu'on peut l'ouvrir à une main!


----------



## Mateo97120 (31 Octobre 2010)

Je viens de céder à la dite tentation pour un MBA 11.6 SSD 128 et 2go de RAM, les retours ont l'air encourageant et je suis impatient de l'avoir entre les mains! Je ne me fais pas de souci pour la solidité, j'ai un MBP unibody qui est bien solide. Les 2go de RAM m'embêtent un peu mais je me suis dit qu'après tout c'est une machine secondaire quoiqu'il arrive, pas besoin d'une bête de course. C'est l'autonomie que j'attends au tournant !


----------



## dalloz (31 Octobre 2010)

Simbouesse a dit:


> La roulette dans iPhoto est sûrement dûe à la taille de ta librairie iPhoto



J'ai pensé la même chose donc j'ai vidé la bibliothèque etavec 100 photos c'est la même chose, j'ai toujours cette roulette ! Je suis sur iPhoto 09 et la retouche il n'aime pas mais alors vraiment pas ! 



robertodino a dit:


> Je pense quand même que depuis l'Unibody, tous les macs sont solides.



+1 
En comparaison le MacBook blanc avant unibody est une véritable catastrophe en terme de solidité. Je ne connais pas un MacBook blanc avant la génération unibody qui est un parfait état aujourd'hui.
Vive l'unibody  !  



pitou_92 a dit:


> pour moi l'énorme progrès, c'est aussi.... la charnière



+1 

J'ai informé mes ami(e)s sur Facebook que mon ordinateur est en vente maintenantj'attends !


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (31 Octobre 2010)

robertodino a dit:


> Oui, tu as tout juste, c'est le SSD qui fait la différence. J'ai entre autre l'ancien MBA avec disque dur en 13 et crois moi c'est un escargot en comparaison du nouveau 13. Pourtant le processeur et la ram sont identiques.



Salut 

T'as comparaison avec ton acier Mba est intéressante, vu les performances du SSD je me demande si il y a le même gain de rapidité par rapport au SSD type 'disque dur' ?

Je m'explique dans le Mba ce sont des barrettes SSD, sont-elles plus véloces qu'un SSD pour remplacer un disque à plateaux ?

Faudra que je me renseigne...


----------



## robertodino (31 Octobre 2010)

pitou_92 a dit:


> pour moi l'énorme progrès, c'est aussi.... la charnière, que je trouve vraiment bien, car il y a une "impression" de solidité et qu'on peut l'ouvrir à une main!



Je dirais même "avec un doigt" 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h33 ----------




Yoskiz a dit:


> Salut
> 
> T'as comparaison avec ton acier Mba est intéressante, vu les performances du SSD je me demande si il y a le même gain de rapidité par rapport au SSD type 'disque dur' ?
> 
> ...



Je pense que oui, mais je n'ai pas trouvé de benchs officiels à ce sujet. Il faudra patienter encore un peu


----------



## Orphanis (1 Novembre 2010)

"Tentation" est effectivement le bon mot. On a l'impression que c'est un mari qui ayant succombé aux charmes d'une belle, annihile ses derniers scrupules en accusant sa femme de tous les maux. Soyons sérieux: si ton ancien MBP met du temps à gérer ta photothèque, il suffit de rajouter un peu de Ram, voire de remplacer le dd par du SSD si tu en as les moyens...Il n'est pas nécessaire de remplacer la machine. 

Mains honnêtement, je ne te jette pas la pierre, moi-même, qui n'aie absolument rien à reprocher à ma machine actuelle, je suis grandement tenté par ces nouveaux MBA !


----------



## dalloz (1 Novembre 2010)

Orphanis a dit:


> "Tentation" est effectivement le bon mot. On a l'impression que c'est un mari qui ayant succombé aux charmes d'une belle, annihile ses derniers scrupules en accusant sa femme de tous les maux.
> 
> Il n'est pas nécessaire de remplacer la machine.



Oui c'est un peu ça ! 

Non mais plus sérieusement je ne change pas mon MacBook à cause d'un problème de RAM mais parce que j'ai besoin d'une meilleure autonomie et d'un ordinateur léger ( car transporter mon MacBook actuel plus des Traités de Droit, plus mes TD, plus la prise MagSafe quotidiennement c'est rapidement très lourd ). 

Si sur le MBA je prends 4Go et non les 2Go de base c'est en prévision de Lion ( et des successeurs ) et d'un revente plus facile d'ici 2-3 ans.


----------



## Orphanis (1 Novembre 2010)

> Non mais plus sérieusement je ne change pas mon MacBook à cause d'un problème de RAM mais parce que j'ai besoin d'une meilleure autonomie et d'un ordinateur léger ( car transporter mon MacBook actuel plus des Traités de Droit, plus mes TD, plus la prise MagSafe quotidiennement c'est rapidement très lourd ).



Pour avoir eu la prémière génération de MBA, je peux t'assurer que c'est un véritable plaisir de le transporter chaque jour (honnêtement, je le sentais si peu dans mon sac, qu'il m'arrivait de vérifier en cours de journée, si je l'avais pris ou pas). 
Maintenant la seule question qui se pose est celle de l'autonomie réelle à l'usage (luminosité maxi). Personnellement, je ne suis jamais arrivé à atteindre, sur aucun de mes machines, les chiffres annoncées par Apple...


----------



## pitou_92 (1 Novembre 2010)

Orphanis a dit:


> Pour avoir eu la prémière génération de MBA, je peux t'assurer que c'est un véritable plaisir de le transporter chaque jour (honnêtement, je le sentais si peu dans mon sac, qu'il m'arrivait de vérifier en cours de journée, si je l'avais pris ou pas).
> Maintenant la seule question qui se pose est celle de l'autonomie réelle à l'usage (luminosité maxi). Personnellement, je ne suis jamais arrivé à atteindre, sur aucun de mes machines, les chiffres annoncées par Apple...


personne n'y est arrivé, je te rassure


----------



## zino93 (1 Novembre 2010)

Salut à vous. Étant actuellement possesseur d'un mac book pro 13 pouces , je souhaite le remplacer par MBA de 11 ou 13 pouces je ne sais pas encore, car j'en ai franchement assez de me taper à l'extérieur un ordinateur qui mine de rien pèse quand même assez lourd. la seule chose qui me fait hésiter c'est l'absence de clavier rétro éclairé sur les nouveaux MBA. Je pense que j'aurai du mal à m'en passer... Ma question est la suivante: à ceux qui possèdent déjà un nouveau MBA, est-ce que cette lacune vous semble gênante? 
Autre question: Pensez-vous qu'Apple sortira courant 2011 une MBA avec clavier rétro éclairé? Honnêtement avec cette marque je reste sur mes gardes, leurs produits évoluent souvent en corrigeant les lacunes, déficiences des premières versions.


----------



## pitou_92 (1 Novembre 2010)

zino93 a dit:


> Salut à vous. Étant actuellement possesseur d'un mac book pro 13 pouces , je souhaite le remplacer par MBA de 11 ou 13 pouces je ne sais pas encore, car j'en ai franchement assez de me taper à l'extérieur un ordinateur qui mine de rien pèse quand même assez lourd. la seule chose qui me fait hésiter c'est l'absence de clavier rétro éclairé sur les nouveaux MBA. Je pense que j'aurai du mal à m'en passer... Ma question est la suivante: à ceux qui possèdent déjà un nouveau MBA, est-ce que cette lacune vous semble gênante?
> Autre question: Pensez-vous qu'Apple sortira courant 2011 une MBA avec clavier rétro éclairé? Honnêtement avec cette marque je reste sur mes gardes, leurs produits évoluent souvent en corrigeant les lacunes, déficiences des premières versions.



perso, j'ai travaillé dans des coins sombres:sleep:, et sa ne me gène pas trop, et pour Apple et le clavier rétro-éclairé, personne ne peut savoir pour l'instant, mais à mon humble avis, non


----------



## zino93 (1 Novembre 2010)

C'est quand même dommage qu'ils n'aient pas proposé le clavier rétro éclairé, au moins sur le 13 pouces! De toute façon je pense que je vais quand même craquer, lol


----------



## pitou_92 (1 Novembre 2010)

zino93 a dit:


> C'est quand même dommage qu'ils n'aient pas proposé le clavier rétro éclairé, au moins sur le 13 pouces! De toute façon je pense que je vais quand même craquer, lol



mais dans quel milieux tu l'utiliserais??


----------



## surfman06 (1 Novembre 2010)

J'en reviens au titre, tentation du mba, il y a eu la tentation du christ, dieu créa la femme, et maintenant donc Jobs le mba...... bon je sors


----------



## TiteLine (1 Novembre 2010)

Voilà qu'en sortant un nouveau format ainsi qu'un 13" plus abordable , de nouveaux doutes surgissent, voire de nouveaux besoins ... Steve Jobs veut nous faire croquer dans la pomme et succomber à la tentation 

Le 11" me tente à un point pas permis alors qu'avant sa sortie, mon ancien MBA me satisfaisait pleinement .... et là je me dis qu'une machine encore plus légère et plus réactive (mon MBA a un disque dur classique   ) correspondrait parfaitement à mes besoins de mobilité et réactivité .... Sais plus quoi faire


----------



## surfman06 (1 Novembre 2010)

@TiteLine => Si tu peux te le permettre, prends- le, les retours sont excellents, depuis longtemps je n'ai pas lu autant d'avis favorable sur une sortie de portables........ Même MacGé à noter le mba 11" 9/10, tout dépend de tes besoins, mais ce qui est sur "Man" c'est que c'est de la "Bombe"

PS: Le seul point à vérifier avant c'est de savoir tes besoins / à l'écran 11" ou 13"


----------



## pitou_92 (1 Novembre 2010)

TiteLine a dit:


> Voilà qu'en sortant un nouveau format ainsi qu'un 13" plus abordable , de nouveaux doutes surgissent, voire de nouveaux besoins ... Steve Jobs veut nous faire croquer dans la pomme et succomber à la tentation
> 
> Le 11" me tente à un point pas permis alors qu'avant sa sortie, mon ancien MBA me satisfaisait pleinement .... et là je me dis qu'une machine encore plus légère et plus réactive (mon MBA a un disque dur classique   ) correspondrait parfaitement à mes besoins de mobilité et réactivité .... Sais plus quoi faire



Steve a un sixième sens, il arrive TOUJOURS à nous faire envie d'acheter le dernier produit d'Apple!!
je voulais trop m'acheter le nouveau nano, puis je me suis dis qu'un nouveau mac allait peut etre sortir alors j'ai économisé... et j'ai acheté le 11"
 sacré Steve comme même


----------



## TiteLine (1 Novembre 2010)

Oh mes besoins sont extrêmement basiques : iWork (Pages et Keynote), vidéoprojection et un peu de surf. Pour avoir testé l'iPad, ça ne me convient pas. Je n'ai pas besoin d'une machine de guerre, juste d'un ordi réactif. Pour les préparations et les tâches lourdes,  j'ai un fixe qui s'en occupe donc l'écran 11,6" ne me posera pas de problème.  Je ne ferai que de la légère retouche de traitement de textes.

Mais je culpabilise tout de même car il me suffit de ne pas éteindre mon MBA actuel et d'ouvrir le capot pour avoir accès aux dossiers déjà ouverts.


----------



## Valmente (1 Novembre 2010)

attention pour la videoprojection, il n'y a plus de récepteur IR sur les nouveaux MBA.


----------



## surfman06 (1 Novembre 2010)

Il n'y a pas d'IR mais comme dit dans le sujet, il existe d'autres solutions donc je ne pense que cela soit un réel problème.


----------



## robertodino (1 Novembre 2010)

zino93 a dit:


> Autre question: Pensez-vous qu'Apple sortira courant 2011 une MBA avec clavier rétro éclairé? Honnêtement avec cette marque je reste sur mes gardes, leurs produits évoluent souvent en corrigeant les lacunes, déficiences des premières versions.



Cette question il faudrait la poser à Steve


----------



## pitou_92 (1 Novembre 2010)

surfman06 a dit:


> Il n'y a pas d'IR mais comme dit dans le sujet, il existe d'autres solutions donc je ne pense que cela soit un réel problème.



enfaite, a part pour la télécommande, il sert à quoi d'autre?


----------



## zino93 (2 Novembre 2010)

robertodino a dit:


> Cette question il faudrait la poser à Steve



Justement je déjeune avec lui demain ! Lol non serieusement le rétroéclairage du clavier c'est quand même pas mal. Au fait vous allez pas le croire mais mon mac book pro 13 vient de me lacher aujourd'hui après un an et deux mois de bons et loyaux services. Quelques bips au demarrage et un ecran noir. Elle est pas belle la vie ? Apple, devices that last forever.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2010)

pitou_92 a dit:


> enfaite, a part pour la télécommande, il sert à quoi d'autre?



Bah avant le bluetooth, tu pouvais faire communiquer ton téléphone avec l'ordinateur via l'IR, tu pouvais aussi faire discuter 2 ordinateurs via l'IR. 

Mettre le bluetooth et l'IR ensemble c'est inutile. Enlever l'IR c'est une bonne idée a condition de faire suivre le matériel et la c'est pas le cas ... 
Maintenant l'IR sert que pour la télécommande, et pour la vendre.


----------



## robertodino (2 Novembre 2010)

zino93 a dit:


> Justement je déjeune avec lui demain ! Lol non serieusement le rétroéclairage du clavier c'est quand même pas mal. Au fait vous allez pas le croire mais mon mac book pro 13 vient de me lacher aujourd'hui après un an et deux mois de bons et loyaux services. Quelques bips au demarrage et un ecran noir. Elle est pas belle la vie ? Apple, devices that last forever.



Ok, bon ben là faut taper sur Steve 

Par contre désolé pour ta machine, j'espère que tu as l'AppleCare?


----------



## zino93 (2 Novembre 2010)

Salut Robertino. Non je ne l'ai pas. Le truc c'est qu'on achete aussi des apple parce qu'on croit(naïvement ?) qu'ils vont pas nous lacher au bout d'un an. Sinon jaurais acheté un netbook á trois cents euros et là bon c'est déjà moins étonnant. Ils me l'ont déja réparé le mois dernier à cause du ventilo qui tournait à donf. Javais deja noté une anomalie apres reparation, les petites led à gauche montrant l'état de charge de la batterie n'apparaissaient plus. Ils ont peeut-être mal replacé une barette de RAM... Actuellement j'écris avec mon i pad, c'est cool mais pour moi qui suis écrivain je trouvr dommage qu'on ne puise imprimer nos textes directement et qu'il faille encore les exporter sur un ordi.


----------



## pitou_92 (2 Novembre 2010)

zino93 a dit:


> Salut Robertino. Non je ne l'ai pas. Le truc c'est qu'on achete aussi des apple parce qu'on croit(naïvement ?) qu'ils vont pas nous lacher au bout d'un an. Sinon jaurais acheté un netbook á trois cents euros et là bon c'est déjà moins étonnant. Ils me l'ont déja réparé le mois dernier à cause du ventilo qui tournait à donf. Javais deja noté une anomalie apres reparation, les petites led à gauche montrant l'état de charge de la batterie n'apparaissaient plus. Ils ont peeut-être mal replacé une barette de RAM... Actuellement j'écris avec mon i pad, c'est cool mais pour moi qui suis écrivain je trouvr dommage qu'on ne puise imprimer nos textes directement et qu'il faille encore les exporter sur un ordi.



pour les textes à imprimer, sa arrive! dans ios 4.2 qui sera bientot dispo!


----------



## dalloz (2 Novembre 2010)

zino93 a dit:


> C'est quand même dommage qu'ils n'aient pas proposé le clavier rétro éclairé, au moins sur le 13 pouces! De toute façon je pense que je vais quand même craquer, lol



Je suis d'accord. 
Mais le fait d'avoir supprimé le clavier rétro-éclairé sur le MacBook Air favorise peut-être la différenciation entre les différents MacBook. Chaque MacBook à SON avantage, SON exclusivité. Je pense que si le clavier rétro-éclairé était toujours disponible sur le MacBook Air, nous aurions peut-être assisté à une "cannibalisation" plus importante des ventes du MBP 13. 
C'est un peu comme l'iPhone qui a un vibreur et l'iPod-Touch qui n'a pas de vibreur. 



surfman06 a dit:


> J'en reviens au titre, tentation du mba, il y a eu la tentation du christ, dieu créa la femme, et maintenant donc Jobs le mba...... bon je sors



Mais Jobsc'est Dieu  ! Jobs a créé la femme et maintenant le MBA !




pitou_92 a dit:


> Steve a un sixième sens, il arrive TOUJOURS à nous faire envie d'acheter le dernier produit d'Apple!!



+1 :rateau:


----------



## surfman06 (2 Novembre 2010)

@Zino93 => Ne lache pas l'affaire pour ton mbp s'il sort du sav, toutes réparations à une garantie de 3 mois.


----------



## robertodino (2 Novembre 2010)

zino93 a dit:


> Actuellement j'écris avec mon i pad, c'est cool mais pour moi qui suis écrivain je trouvr dommage qu'on ne puise imprimer nos textes directement et qu'il faille encore les exporter sur un ordi.



Oaohhh, tu est écrivain? Mais écrivain NewStyle non? 

Je trouvr et qu'on ne puise c'est du NewStyle non?


----------



## dalloz (3 Novembre 2010)

robertodino a dit:


> Je trouvr et qu'on ne puise c'est du NewStyle non?



C'est peut-etre à cause de la correction orthographique ou du clavier de l'iPad. Perso depuis iOS 4, le correcteur orthographique m'énerve profondément. 

Bon&#8230;j'ai un problèmmmmmmmmme ! Enfin un futur problème ! 

Voilà je pense que&#8230;mon MacBook va être vendu prochainement, Youpi  ( d'ailleurs je vous informe que ma prise MagSafe ne fonctionne plus !!!!!! Il faut donc que j'en rachète une avant la vente !  ). 

Avant la vente, je souhaite réinitialiser complètement mon Mac pour effacer mes données. Donc je suppose qu'il faut insérer le disque vendu avec le MacBook ? Mais au moment de la sortie de Snow-Leopard, j'ai installé ce dernier. Donc est-ce-que je dois réutiliser le CD d'installation de Snow-Leopard ? 
De plus lorsque j'ai acheté mon MacBook je n'avais pas iWork ; je l'ai installé suite à une période d'essai gratuite en passant par le site d'Apple. Donc est-ce-que au moment de la réinitialisation iWork va rester ?


----------



## robertodino (3 Novembre 2010)

dalloz a dit:


> C'est peut-etre à cause de la correction orthographique ou du clavier de l'iPad. Perso depuis iOS 4, le correcteur orthographique m'énerve profondément.




Ehi, je rigole, en tant que Luxo j'en fait des fautes d'orthographe moi...


----------



## baiona40 (3 Novembre 2010)

Bonsoir,
je viens juste de m'inscrire car je trouve ce site, que je visite tous les jours depuis une semaine bien fait et plutot interessant.
possesseur d'un mackbook 2007 avec DD 80 GO, jme laisserais bien tenter par le nveau mackbook air 13.
Mais vue l'utilisation que je fais de mon ordi, à savoir surfer, surfer et....surfer, je me demande si le jeu en vaut vraiment la chandelle (vu les prix....).
mon DD arrive à saturation (9.5 GO de dispo), je me demande si ce serait pas mieux de passer à un nouveau mac et en profiter pour apprendre en m'en servir pour autre chose qu' aller sur le net.
Qu'en pensez-vous?


----------



## Emmanuel94 (3 Novembre 2010)

baiona40 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> je viens juste de m'inscrire car je trouve ce site, que je visite tous les jours depuis une semaine bien fait et plutot interessant.
> possesseur d'un mackbook 2007 avec DD 80 GO, jme laisserais bien tenter par le nveau mackbook air 13.
> Mais vue l'utilisation que je fais de mon ordi, à savoir surfer, surfer et....surfer, je me demande si le jeu en vaut vraiment la chandelle (vu les prix....).
> ...



Un Macbook de 2007 est largement suffisant... reste que le coeur a ses raisons...

Tu peux aussi très facilement acheter et installer un nouveau disque dur de 320 ou 500 GO en 7200 Tours ce qui boostera ton MacBook et lui donner un peu plus de RAM (2GO suivant Apple et 3 GO possibles en abandonnat le dual channel c'est à dire en greffant deux barettes de capacités différentes), c'est simple et cela ne te coutera pas plus de 100 . Maintenant les raisons qui te pousse à vouloir prendre un MBA tout beau tout neuf se situent peut être ailleurs.


----------



## Mateo97120 (3 Novembre 2010)

baiona40 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> je viens juste de m'inscrire car je trouve ce site, que je visite tous les jours depuis une semaine bien fait et plutot interessant.
> possesseur d'un mackbook 2007 avec DD 80 GO, jme laisserais bien tenter par le nveau mackbook air 13.
> Mais vue l'utilisation que je fais de mon ordi, à savoir surfer, surfer et....surfer, je me demande si le jeu en vaut vraiment la chandelle (vu les prix....).
> ...



C'est sûr que le MBA 13" fait un peu cher pour du surf. Si tu as une utilisation nomade de temps à autre tu peux envisager le 11" qui est idéal pour ton usage. Mais au final le MBA serait plutôt pour te faire plaisir et le Macbook semble plus adapté car tu pourras avoir d'autres usages que le surf à un prix intéressant. C'est à toi de voir, mon 11" me convient car c'est une machine secondaire et nomade en complément d'un MBP mais si tu comptes acheter une machine principale c'est du côté MB ou MBP qu'il faut se tourner.


----------



## baiona40 (3 Novembre 2010)

Mateo97120 a dit:


> C'est sûr que le MBA 13" fait un peu cher pour du surf. Si tu as une utilisation nomade de temps à autre tu peux envisager le 11" qui est idéal pour ton usage. Mais au final le MBA serait plutôt pour te faire plaisir et le Macbook semble plus adapté car tu pourras avoir d'autres usages que le surf à un prix intéressant. C'est à toi de voir, mon 11" me convient car c'est une machine secondaire et nomade en complément d'un MBP mais si tu comptes acheter une machine principale c'est du côté MB ou MBP qu'il faut se tourner.



effectivement, j'ai envie de me faire plaisir....
je trouve l'ecran 13 limite pour lire le soir (qd la fatigue se fait sentir): rien que le fait de devoir faire cmd+ pour grossir les caracteres m'agace (bah le fainiant): un trackpad plus moderne, multitouch serait qd mm plus pratique....dc le 11, heu, ben jcrois pas que ce soit une idée judicieuse pour moi (en + c'est mon ordi principal).
pour ce qui est du conseil de me tourner vers un macbook ou un macbook pro, c'est là que j'atteins
mes limites en informatique (on ne se moque pas je vous prie!!), j'comprends pas le conseil! un macbook air 13 n'est-il pas plus rapide et performant qu'un macbook pro plus complet certes....mais bon, d'ici à ce que je sache utiliser un mac de façon pro, ben je crois que les poules auront des crocs!!
en tous cas, deja merci pour les conseils reçus et ceux qui suivront (s'il y en a).


----------



## robertodino (3 Novembre 2010)

baiona40 a dit:


> effectivement, j'ai envie de me faire plaisir....
> je trouve l'ecran 13 limite pour lire le soir (qd la fatigue se fait sentir): rien que le fait de devoir faire cmd+



Nix da, il suffit de pincher avec le trackpad, c'est beau le multitouch


----------



## Mateo97120 (3 Novembre 2010)

Ne t'inquiètes pas on n'est pas là pour se moquer, un forum c'est fait pour échanger et justement apprendre des autres. Alors le Macbook Pro n'est pas conçu comme son nom l'indique pour un usage pro uniquement et surtout il est plus puissant et complet que le MBA 13" pour un prix inférieur. Comme il te faut une machine principale, cela me paraît plus judicieux d'aller vers un MBP 13", pour 1149&#8364; (contre 1299&#8364; pour un MBA 13" entrée de gamme) tu auras 2 fois plus de RAM et de disque dur, un processeur plus puissant et l'autonomie est supérieure.


----------



## robertodino (3 Novembre 2010)

baiona40 a dit:


> mes limites en informatique (on ne se moque pas je vous prie!!), j'comprends pas le conseil! un macbook air 13 n'est-il pas plus rapide et performant qu'un macbook pro plus complet certes....



Non, il est plus réactif mais pas plus rapide. La réactivité viens de l'accès plus rapide aux données grâce au SSD. Quand il s'agit de traiter un travail qui demande la puissance du processeur et bien le MBP ou MB se montre bien plus rapide, ce qui est tout à fait normal. Le MBA semblerais convenir à tes besoins, sauf l'écran peut-être qui te semble trop petit.


----------



## baiona40 (3 Novembre 2010)

est ce qu'il existe une fonction sur le trackpad pour passer d'un ecran à un autre?
la taille de l'ecran me convient: c'est juste que la police de caractere est limite....d'où l'utilité de pouvoir la grossir via un simple geste du trackpad......
ensuite, utilisant mon MB souvt allongé sur le canap et le trimbalant partout avec moi (surtt ds l'appart), le poids est un facteur relativemt important pour moi.
enfin, peut etre à tort (à votre avis?), je me dis que le MBA suffirait amplement pour l'utilisation que je compte en faire (surf, itune, mail, photo boot et iphoto; j'aimerais aussi l'utiliser avec excell et word), est le plus moderne des mac, celui qui se demodera sans doute le moins vite, et restera de toute façon le plus leger! non?
qu'est ce qui vous parait le plus approprié pour moi? 2GO ou 4? 128Go ou 256 (sachant qu'en trois ans j'ai rempli 72GO du DD).
enfin , en revendant mon MB 420 (ce que je crois est sa cote), s'il me reste environ 1000 à rajouter pour avoir un mac dernier cri, plus rapide, moderne et de plus grde capacité, ce n'est pas la mer à boire (pourvu que mon banquier ne me reconnaisse pas là).....
qu'en pensez vous? suis je ds le vrai, l'objectif, ou suis je vraiment sous l'emprise d'un coup de coeur totalement irrationnel? (les deux???)


----------



## robertodino (4 Novembre 2010)

baiona40 a dit:


> qu'est ce qui vous parait le plus approprié pour moi? 2GO ou 4? 128Go ou 256 (sachant qu'en trois ans j'ai rempli 72GO du DD).
> enfin , en revendant mon MB 420 (ce que je crois est sa cote), s'il me reste environ 1000 à rajouter pour avoir un mac dernier cri, plus rapide, moderne et de plus grde capacité, ce n'est pas la mer à boire (pourvu que mon banquier ne me reconnaisse pas là).....
> qu'en pensez vous? suis je ds le vrai, l'objectif, ou suis je vraiment sous l'emprise d'un coup de coeur totalement irrationnel? (les deux???)



Le MBA est parfait pour l'utilisation que tu cites.

Moi j'ai le 13" avec 2go et 128go car j'ai un iMac i7 pour les gros travaux. Si tu n'as pas d'autre Mac il vaut mieux prendre 4go de ram (certains pensent qu'il est de toute façon mieux de prendre 4go afin de mieux prévoir les futurs Os). Pour ce qui est du SSD c'est à toi de voir, de toute façon 128 ou 256 c'est peu, le mieux restant de coupler le MBA avec un DD externe pour tout ce qui est média. J'espère que tu arriveras à faire ton choix.


----------



## zino93 (4 Novembre 2010)

robertodino a dit:


> Oaohhh, tu est écrivain? Mais écrivain NewStyle non?
> 
> Je trouvr et qu'on ne puise c'est du NewStyle non?



Roberto mon ami.  En effet je suis écrivain et je peux t'assurer que taper un texte avec le clavier virtuel de l'Ipad c'est pas du gâteau. Allez, je résiste pas: on écrit: " tu ES " et non: " tu EST " Je te conseille de revoir ta morphologie des verbes. Sans rancune mon pote.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2010)

Au lieu de souler avec le retro éclairage du clavier vous vous achetez une led en USB qui éclaire par le haut et basta. ( sinon les lunettes c'est pas mal, parce que la lumière de l'écran suffit pour le 13, pour le 11 sa doit être largement suffisant). Vous écrivez pas des livres dans le noir, et si vous avez besoin du clavier retro éclairé c'est que vous être très peu inspiré.

Vous faites quoi avec vos ordinateurs sérieux ? Que ce soit "utile" ponctuellement je veux bien, que ce soit indispensable non.


----------



## zino93 (4 Novembre 2010)

Artguillaume a dit:


> Au lieu de souler avec le retro éclairage du clavier vous vous achetez une led en USB qui éclaire par le haut et basta. ( sinon les lunettes c'est pas mal, parce que la lumière de l'écran suffit pour le 13, pour le 11 sa doit être largement suffisant). Vous écrivez pas des livres dans le noir, et si vous avez besoin du clavier retro éclairé c'est que vous être très peu inspiré.
> 
> Vous faites quoi avec vos ordinateurs sérieux ? Que ce soit "utile" ponctuellement je veux bien, que ce soit indispensable non.




En général je ne réponds pas à des inepties aussi grossièrement débitées mais bon là je vais me fendre d'une toute petite réponse. Primo, si Apple a jugé utile de le faire, le clavier rétro etc... C'est que ça a peut- être son utilité. Secondo, quand Madame dort, un clavier rétro etc... a peut-être aussi son utilité. Quant à ton histoire sur l'inspiration, no comment...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Novembre 2010)

Cela ne vaut pas la peine de se fâcher zino93... Ni robertodino ni Artguillaume ne voulaient t'agresser. L'un a plaisanté sans malice, et l'autre a donné un avis un peu carré, mais qui ne te visait pas spécialement. Chacun sa manière. Tu en verras d'autres sur ce site. Dans une communauté hétéroclite dont les membres communiquent à distance, il faut savoir prendre les choses avec légèreté. Ou assumer le risque de s'engueuler avec la moitié des intervenants pour des broutilles.   

Par ailleurs, Artguillaume a bien dit qu'il reconnaissait l'utilité du rétro-éclairage, mais qu'il ne le trouvait pas indispensable pour autant. C'est mon avis aussi. Je comprends que ceux qui en ont l'usage régulièrement soient frustrés de cette absence. Mais à force d'aplatir et d'alléger la machine, de chercher à optimiser sa consommation électrique, il faut bien que quelques éléments finissent par disparaître, non ?


----------



## zino93 (4 Novembre 2010)

Cratès a dit:


> Cela ne vaut pas la pein de se fâcher zino93... Ni robertodino ni Artguillaume ne voulaient t'agresser. L'un a plaisanté sans malice, et l'autre a donné un avis un peu carré, mais qui ne te visait pas spécialement. Chacun sa manière. Tu en verras d'autres sur ce site. Dans une communauté hétéroclite dont les membres communiquent à distance, il faut savoir prendre les choses avec légèreté. Ou assumer le risque de s'engueuler avec la moitié des intervenants pour des broutilles.
> 
> Par ailleurs, Artguillaume a bien dit qu'il reconnaissait l'utilité du rétro-éclairage, mais qu'il ne le trouvait pas indispensable pour autant. C'est mon avis aussi. Je comprends que ceux qui en ont l'usage régulièrement soient frustrés de cette absence. Mais à force d'aplatir et d'alléger la machine, de chercher à optimiser sa consommation électrique, il faut bien que quelques éléments finissent par disparaître, non ?



Non.
Je continue de penser que c'est une lacune regrettable et je parie que l'an prochain on nous le ressortira avec... Roulement de tambours... Un clavier rétro éclairé. Je ne suis pas contre l'humour mais je n'aime pas la bétise et encore moins les gens qui pérorent, l'internaute en question cumulait les deux défauts...


----------



## David_b (4 Novembre 2010)

zino93 a dit:


> En général je ne réponds pas à des inepties aussi grossièrement débitées mais bon là je vais me fendre d'une toute petite réponse.


 Fais gaffe, t'es tout fendu, là. 



zino93 a dit:


> Primo,* si Apple a jugé utile de le faire*, le clavier rétro etc... C'est que ça a peut- être son utilité.


Et "si Apple a jugé utile de le" supprimer, c'est peut-être que... ? 



> mais je n'aime pas la bétise et encore moins les gens qui pérorent, l'internaute en question cumulait les deux défauts...


Au fait, c'est du mat ou de l'email ? Parce que t'as l'air d'en tenir une belle couche quand même :rateau:

je te jure...


----------



## GrosBob (4 Novembre 2010)

Bon aller donnons son avis aussi sur le rétro-éclairage.
Sur mon MBP 15" de 2007 (ahhh déjà 4 ans, il parait si neuf pourtant...) il m'a servi 2 fois :
- la première pour faire le malin
- la seconde pour voir si ca avait une quelconque utilité dans mon cas ... verdict il est désactivé depuis.

Je veux bien que ce soit hyper pratique au fond de son lit quand madame dort ... mais bon ca reste un cas d'utilisation qui ... heu comment dire ... ne concerne certainement pas 100% des MacUsers et encore moins 100% du temps. Donc Indispensable, certainement pas. Par contre gourmand en batterie, oui, clairement ...

My 2 cents ...

PS : dans mon lit c'est pas le rétro-éclairage qui pose pb mais bien le bruit du clavier qui réveille madame ;-)


----------



## zino93 (4 Novembre 2010)

David_b a dit:


> Fais gaffe, t'es tout fendu, là.
> 
> 
> Et "si Apple a jugé utile de le" supprimer, c'est peut-être que... ?
> ...



Ah ça y est j'ai compris, je suis tombé dans un nid de geeks! Vous n'êtes pas juste ridicules, vous êtes juste ringards. Ton humour David, même ma nièce de cinq ans trois quarts fait mieux. Je te jure...


----------



## GrosBob (4 Novembre 2010)

zino93 a dit:


> Ah ça y est j'ai compris, je suis tombé dans un nid de geeks! Vous n'êtes pas juste ridicules, vous êtes juste ringards. Ton humour David, même ma nièce de cinq ans trois quarts fait mieux. Je te jure...



Histoire d'être un peu plus constructif tu ne nous donnerais pas l'avis de ta nièce de 5 ans 3/4 sur ce nouveau MBA ?


----------



## robertodino (4 Novembre 2010)

zino93 a dit:


> Roberto mon ami.  En effet je suis écrivain et je peux t'assurer que taper un texte avec le clavier virtuel de l'Ipad c'est pas du gâteau. Allez, je résiste pas: on écrit: " tu ES " et non: " tu EST " Je te conseille de revoir ta morphologie des verbes. Sans rancune mon pote.



Merci de me reprendre, j'en ai besoin afin de m'améliorer. Tu vois je ne parle pas français dans la vie courante. En tant que luxembourgeois je parle six langues (bienvenu le mélange de pinceaux). On est plutôt langue allemande ou luxembourgeoise ici, mais je m'efforce de faire le moins de fautes possibles. Tu es et pas tu est, ok, c'est rentré dans le crâne.


----------



## zino93 (4 Novembre 2010)

GrosBob a dit:


> Histoire d'être un peu plus constructif tu ne nous donnerais pas l'avis de ta nièce de 5 ans 3/4 sur ce nouveau MBA ?



Elle te le donnera quand elle sera autorisée à en utiliser un, c'est à dire dans trois ans un quart. Pour l'instant elle lit... Des livres. Mon dieu, des livres ! qu'est ce que j'ai dit là !


----------



## robertodino (4 Novembre 2010)

zino93 a dit:


> Ah ça y est j'ai compris, je suis tombé dans un nid de geeks! Vous n'êtes pas juste ridicules, vous êtes juste ringards. Ton humour David, même ma nièce de cinq ans trois quarts fait mieux. Je te jure...



Merci pour le compliment, en plus je dois avoir cinq ans alors car moi il me fait vraiment rire David_b, j'adore son humour.

Pour ce qui est du retro-éclairage : jamais eu besoin de l'utiliser. Donc aucun regret de ce coté là.


----------



## David_b (4 Novembre 2010)

zino93 a dit:


> Pour l'instant elle lit... Des livres. Mon dieu, des livres ! qu'est ce que j'ai dit là !



Tu vois, mon loup, le plus drôle avec les trolls dans ton genre (qui ne font que passer) c'est que, du haut de leurs certitudes méprisantes, ils n'ont pas la moindre idée de qui sont leurs interlocuteurs 

Quant aux livres dont tu parles, ma foi j'en ai vaguement entendu parler ! C'est pas un assemblage de fibre de bois, de colle et d'encre ? 
Si c'est bien ça, il y en avait un chez mes parents, mais il manquait la fin. Il s'appelait "annuaire téléphonique A-J", je crois. 

C'était chiant à lire, trop de personnages secondaires et pas d'intrigue. Ca m'a dégoûté à vie.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h17 ----------




zino93 a dit:


> Ah ça y est j'ai compris, je suis tombé dans un nid de geeks! Vous n'êtes pas juste ridicules, vous êtes juste ringards. Ton humour David, même ma nièce de cinq ans trois quarts fait mieux. Je te jure...



Tu me la présentes dans 13 ans ? J'aime les filles qui ont de l'humour


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Novembre 2010)

Hum hum (tiens j'ai la gorge qui gratte..) !

Nous parlions donc de ces nouveaux séduisants MBA, n'est-ce pas... Merveilleux présent qu'offre Apple, pour un prix insignifiant comme à son habitude, à la communauté fraternelle des Macusers. Cette grande famille dont les membres, liés par un serment sacré, s'entraident et se soutiennent, dans l'harmonie et la sérénité. C'est bien comme ça que ça fonctionne, je n'ai rien oublié ?


----------



## David_b (4 Novembre 2010)

Cratès a dit:


> Hum hum (tiens j'ai la gorge qui gratte..) !


Marrant, moi c'est le coup de pied au cul qui me démange 
Mais nous savons tous que je suis beaucoup moins aimable que toi, et tellement moins bien élevé --la faute à mes parents.


----------



## zino93 (4 Novembre 2010)

Cratès a dit:


> Hum hum (tiens j'ai la gorge qui gratte..) !
> 
> Nous parlions donc de ces nouveaux séduisants MBA, n'est-ce pas... Merveilleux présent qu'offre Apple, pour un prix insignifiant comme à son habitude, à la communauté fraternelle des Macusers. Cette grande famille dont les membres, liés par un serment sacré, s'entraident et se soutiennent, dans l'harmonie et la sérénité. C'est bien comme ça que ça fonctionne, je n'ai rien oublié ?



Non, rien. Lol Il ne sera pas utile de donner de la voix ! Revenons aux fondamentaux...


----------



## robertodino (4 Novembre 2010)

David_b a dit:


> Tu me la présentes dans 13 ans ? J'aime les filles qui ont de l'humour



Ah là j'adore ++++1


----------



## David_b (4 Novembre 2010)

zino93 a dit:


> Non, rien. Lol Il ne sera pas utile de donner de la voix ! Revenons aux fondamentaux...



Sans indiscrétion, tu publies quoi ?


----------



## robertodino (4 Novembre 2010)

zino93 a dit:


> Non, rien. Lol Il ne sera pas utile de donner de la voix ! Revenons aux fondamentaux...



Je t'aime pas trop toi :mouais:


----------



## zino93 (4 Novembre 2010)

David_b a dit:


> Marrant, moi c'est le coup de pied au cul qui me démange
> Mais nous savons tous que je suis beaucoup moins aimable que toi, et tellement moins bien élevé --la faute à mes parents.



David le monsieur t'a dit d'arrêter !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h32 ----------




robertodino a dit:


> Je t'aime pas trop toi :mouais:



Roberto je ne te demande pas de m'aimer , maintenant si je t' ai offensé je m'en excuse. Je n'ai ps apprécié le ton de cet internaute et je l'ai dit c'est tout. Quant au MBA je l'achète en fin de semaine, much ado about nothing...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h38 ----------




David_b a dit:


> Marrant, moi c'est le coup de pied au cul qui me démange
> Mais nous savons tous que je suis beaucoup moins aimable que toi, et tellement moins bien élevé --la faute à mes parents.



David le monsieur t'a dit d'arrêter !


----------



## robertodino (4 Novembre 2010)

zino93 a dit:


> Roberto je ne te demande pas de m'aimer , maintenant si je t' ai offensé je m'en excuse. Je n'ai ps apprécié le ton de cet internaute et je l'ai dit c'est tout. Quant au MBA je l'achète en fin de semaine, much ado about nothing...



Ahhh là je t'aime de nouveau 

(je t'aime ou je t'aimes, je commence à complexer là avec mon orthographe)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Novembre 2010)

Pas du tout, je n'ai rien ordonné à David, j'ai exprimé un souhait.  

Seuls les TERRIBLES HOMMES EN VERT peuvent utiliser l'impératif sur ces forums. 

Ceci dit, je viens de consulter le calendrier. Samedi, c'est la nouvelle lune. Tout s'explique donc (cette nervosité, ces accès de mauvaise humeur...). Les astres en sont la cause.  

Et dans l'obscurité nocturne, oui je le reconnais : le rétro-éclairage pourrait bien se révéler précieux. On peut aussi s'inspirer du bel exemple que nous donnent les as du clavier et ne jamais le regarder en cours de saisie. Le problème est que de nombreux intervenants sur ces forums ont présenté cette question du rétro-éclairage comme presque vitale, en insistant parfois... disons sans grande subtilité. Cela peut lasser les moins patients.

Heureusement, la technologie moderne fournit des solutions à la fois économiques, écologiques, et d'une efficacité prouvée : celle-ci par exemple.


----------



## zino93 (4 Novembre 2010)

J'écris actuellement un roman fantastique dont l'action se situe à Paris au dix neuvième siècle. Quand il sera publié je promets de le dédier à tous mes gentils amis forumers de Macgen...


----------



## David_b (4 Novembre 2010)

Cratès a dit:


> Cela peut lasser les moins patients.


Même les  plus patients. On aura la gentillesse de parcourir plusieurs de mes interventions avant de ma classer dans la rubrique des énervés (même si je résiste rarement au plaisir de jouer avec les plus coincés du... euh.. clic)

J'aime bien le rétro éclairage (c'est joli et sympa), mais je connais assez le clavier pour m'en passer : écrire, c'est mon gagne-pain. Heureusement que j'ai pas attendu le rétro-éclairage pour commencer 

Edit: au fait, zino: tu as un MP.


----------



## TiteLine (4 Novembre 2010)

Pour en revenir au clavier rétro-éclairé, certes, c'est dommage. Maintenant, si cela permet d'économiser la batterie, enfin, d'améliorer l'autonomie, c'est quand même ce qui importe le plus.
Et on ne peut pas tout avoir, on disait bien qu'il n'y aurait pas de trackpad en verre sur le MBA car ça l'alourdirait , et bien c'est faux. Le nouveau a le trackpad :love::love::love: et ne pèse pas plus lourd. 

Le clavier rétro-éclairé ne m'a jamais manqué sur l'iMac ... alors que le trackpad oui :rose:

Ceci dit, j'aime bien le concept mais je pense pouvoir m'en passer.


----------



## Calie (4 Novembre 2010)

Bon je me permets de revenir sur le MBA 11''... Je l'ai enfin vu et touché en vrai et j'ai failli craquer !!! Mais je n'arrivais pas à me décider pour 64gb ou 124gb... Bref... Le vendeur me parle alors des conditions sur le store education (je suis prof) et me dit que l'apple care de 2 ans est offert sur le store education. Quelqu'un a déjà entendu parler de ça ? J'ai un collègue informaticien qui m'a dit la même chose à midi.

Sur ce j'appelle apple pour avoir confirmation et le gars au téléphone dit ne rien savoir à ce propos mais qu'il va se renseigner, sauf qu'à ce moment-là le store on-line devient inactif (we'll back soon). Il me promet un meilleur prix et de meilleures conditions qu'en magasin (le magasin en question fait du 10% jusqu'au 13 novembre...) et dit qu'il me rappelle dès que le store est de nouveau actif. Mais il est 18h passées et le store est toujours fermé !!! Grrrr...

Que pensez-vous qu'il est possible d'obtenir ? Le gars de chez apple voulait en tout cas à tout prix que j'achète online et pas dans le magasin mais il a quoi comme pouvoir pour faire quelque chose ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Novembre 2010)

David_b a dit:


> Même les  plus patients. On aura la gentillesse de parcourir plusieurs de mes interventions avant de me classer dans la rubrique des énervés (même si je résiste rarement au plaisir de jouer avec les plus coincés du... euh.. clic)



Je ne pensais pas à toi en évoquant les moins patients. La bagarre avait commencé avant ton arrivée.  

Pour en revenir au sujet du fil, il n'y a pas que les astres qui influencent les passions. L'intérêt soulevé par les nouveaux MBA est considérable et passionnel. Je pensais du bien des anciens modèles, mais là le phénomène d'engouement semble prendre une autre dimension. Un vrai Mac que l'on peut vraiment emporter partout, presque sans s'en apercevoir : je crois qu'il y avait là un fantasme très puissant chez les Macusers. D'où le nombre de personnes qui avaient acheté un iPad, un peu par défaut, et qui disent aujourd'hui être intéressés par le petit MBA.


----------



## zino93 (4 Novembre 2010)

David_b a dit:


> Même les  plus patients. On aura la gentillesse de parcourir plusieurs de mes interventions avant de ma classer dans la rubrique des énervés (même si je résiste rarement au plaisir de jouer avec les plus coincés du... euh.. clic)
> 
> J'aime bien le rétro éclairage (c'est joli et sympa), mais je connais assez le clavier pour m'en passer : écrire, c'est mon gagne-pain. Heureusement que j'ai pas attendu le rétro-éclairage pour commencer
> 
> Edit: au fait, zino: tu as un MP.



David, je suis un gentil garçon mais maintenant il faut arrêter. Si tu me classes dans la catégorie des coincés du cul ( tu vois, moi j'ai le courage d'écrire CUL ! Mdr...) tu as tout faux mon p'tit lapin. Maintenant j'ai une adresse mail mais pas de mp sur le site.
Et bon sang je suis pressé d'être à Samedi pour aller chercher mon MBA non rétro éclairé !


----------



## David_b (4 Novembre 2010)

Cratès a dit:


> Je ne pensais pas à toi en évoquant les moins patients. La bagarre avait commencé avant ton arrivée.
> 
> Pour en revenir au sujet du fil, il n'y a pas que les astres qui influencent les passions. L'intérêt soulevé par les nouveaux MBA est considérable et passionnel. Je pensais du bien des anciens modèles, mais là le phénomène d'engouement semble prendre une autre dimension. Un vrai Mac que l'on peut vraiment emporter partout, presque sans s'en apercevoir : je crois qu'il y avait là un fantasme très puissant chez les Macusers. D'où le nombre de personnes qui avaient acheté un iPad, un peu par défaut, et qui disent aujourd'hui être intéressés par le petit MBA.



Bien d'accord, et on peut s'attendre à une certaine vague de déception (et de reventes d'occasion) passé le  premier enthousiasme. 
Pour des utilisateurs comme toi et moi, le Air a tout pour plaire (mon Air 2009 me suffit déjà, et il a un clavier rétroéclairé, lui :rateau:), mais comme machine unique, dès qu'on aura besoin de puissance brute, certains vont souffrir : le SSD (dont je suis utilisateur depuis des années, je précise pour éviter une autre brouette de trolls) n'accélérant pas le calcul d'une retouche ou d'un effet...

Comme je crois l'avoir écrit, le Air est l'annonce du futur des portables Mac, la gamme Pro y compris. J'attends ça avec impatience et plaisir 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h29 ----------




zino93 a dit:


> David, je suis un gentil garçon mais maintenant il faut arrêter. Si tu me classes dans la catégorie des coincés du cul ( tu vois, moi j'ai le courage d'écrire CUL ! Mdr...) tu as tout faux mon p'tit lapin. Maintenant j'ai une adresse mail mais pas de mp sur le site.
> Et bon sang je suis pressé d'être à Samedi pour aller chercher mon MBA non rétro éclairé !



Punaise... t'es un modèle de compétition :love:

Si tu lisais mes interventions, tu verrais que j'essaye toujours de trouver un mot proche d'un gros mot. Clic, pour fessier; bit (informatique) pour organe reproducteur mâle, enclumé pour sodomite, etc.  
Je trouve ça amusant, et je te merdre comme dirait l'autre 

Bref, si tu situes ton courage à ce niveau là... toute ma sympathie.

Edit: Tu as une adresse email ? Il se fait que tu as aussi une inbox sur le forum. Le fait de refuser de la lire est-il révélateur du respect que tu sembles manifester ici même pour tes interlocuteurs ?

(note aux modo: promis, j'arrête ici, je suis à un demi poil de postérieur de ne plus prendre cet échange pour une vaste couillonnade.)


----------



## TiteLine (4 Novembre 2010)

Calie a dit:


> Bon je me permets de revenir sur le MBA 11''... Je l'ai enfin vu et touché en vrai et j'ai failli craquer !!! Mais je n'arrivais pas à me décider pour 64gb ou 124gb... Bref... Le vendeur me parle alors des conditions sur le store education (je suis prof) et me dit que l'apple care de 2 ans est offert sur le store education. Quelqu'un a déjà entendu parler de ça ? J'ai un collègue informaticien qui m'a dit la même chose à midi.
> 
> Sur ce j'appelle apple pour avoir confirmation et le gars au téléphone dit ne rien savoir à ce propos mais qu'il va se renseigner, sauf qu'à ce moment-là le store on-line devient inactif (we'll back soon). Il me promet un meilleur prix et de meilleures conditions qu'en magasin (le magasin en question fait du 10% jusqu'au 13 novembre...) et dit qu'il me rappelle dès que le store est de nouveau actif. Mais il est 18h passées et le store est toujours fermé !!! Grrrr...
> 
> Que pensez-vous qu'il est possible d'obtenir ? Le gars de chez apple voulait en tout cas à tout prix que j'achète online et pas dans le magasin mais il a quoi comme pouvoir pour faire quelque chose ?




Bonsoir, 

Je n'ai jamais entendu parler de gratuité d'Apple Care pour les enseignants et en configurant sur le store, il reste payant, au tarif éducation.  Mais la réponse m'intéresse fortement :car j'ai l'habitude de passer par un APR et j'envisage sérieusement l'achat d'un 11" ... et d'un Apple Care.


----------



## zino93 (4 Novembre 2010)

David, l'autre c'est moi et il te merdre aussi ! Dont acte.
Tu dis que tu n'es jamais bien loin de ton stylo, je trouve que tu es encore trop loin.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Novembre 2010)

AppleCare gratuit pour les enseignants ??? Vu ce qu'il coûte ? Une telle générosité serait bien inédite de la part d'Apple. J'espère même que c'est faux : on va encore nous faire passer pour des privilégiés ou des sectateurs de Steve Jobs.


----------



## robertodino (5 Novembre 2010)

Cratès a dit:


> AppleCare gratuit pour les enseignants ??? Vu ce qu'il coûte ? Une telle générosité serait bien inédite de la part d'Apple. J'espère même que c'est faux : on va encore nous faire passer pour des privilégiés ou des sectateurs de Steve Jobs.



On aurais droit à une réduction? J'y crois pas trop, ça se saurais depuis, non?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2010)

*zino93 : Non mais l'achète pas, tu vas faire comment sans le clavier retro éclairé ? Tu risques de perdre ton travail si tu peux pas travailler dans le noir. Où ta copine va te quitter si tu auras besoin de lumière, en même temps à la place de ta copine quelqu'un qui tapote quand je dors je l'explose. 

Oh, l'exagération sa marche dans les deux sens. (c'est sans méchanceté, je précise, il le faut je pense.)

Paradoxe à toi tout seul (mais tu es très loin d'être le seul à avoir cet avis, et mon message ne t'était pas destiné personnellement ...), demande au passage si tu peux essayer dans le noir pour voir si l'écran sa suffit pas à éclairer le clavier. 

J'ai quand même proposé une alternative réel, une led en USB. Ou une veilleuse. 
*


----------



## Calie (5 Novembre 2010)

Cratès a dit:


> AppleCare gratuit pour les enseignants ??? Vu ce qu'il coûte ? Une telle générosité serait bien inédite de la part d'Apple. J'espère même que c'est faux : on va encore nous faire passer pour des privilégiés ou des sectateurs de Steve Jobs.



Moi non plus je n'avais jamais entendu parler de ça mais en l'espace d'une heure un informaticien et un vendeur (de chez apple) m'ont dit ça sans que je ne demande rien à ce propos ! Je trouvais donc la coïncidence bizarre. Mais effectivement, ça serait trop beau pour être vrai ! Il y a bien une réduction mais pas de gratuité (c'est bien normal d'ailleurs !). 

Le gars de chez apple m'a rappelé hier soir et il me propose encore un petit rabais par rapport au prix fait en magasin avec le 10% (soit environ du 12% sur le modèle de base). Le problème reste l'envoi (qui serait très rapide selon lui) mais j'ai pas trop envie d'attendre pour 2% de différence par rapport au prix en magasin. Il me rappelle ce matin pour voir ce que je décide...


----------



## Calie (5 Novembre 2010)

Bon ben j'ai craqué !!! Commandé le 11'' 64gb avec 4gb de ram a peu près pour le prix que j'avais prévu de mettre pour un 64gb avec 2gb de ram. Reste plus qu'à attendre UPS maintenant. Entre mercredi 10 et lundi 15 au plus tard il a dit le gentil monsieur


----------



## shenrone (5 Novembre 2010)

Calie a dit:


> Bon ben j'ai craqué !!! Commandé le 11'' 64gb avec 4gb de ram a peu près pour le prix que j'avais prévu de mettre pour un 64gb avec 2gb de ram. Reste plus qu'à attendre UPS maintenant. Entre mercredi 10 et lundi 15 au plus tard il a dit le gentil monsieur



A part le crédit à taux "préférentiel" présent sur l'Apple Store, il n'y aucun autre moyen de payer en deux ou trois fois sans frais?


----------



## David_b (5 Novembre 2010)

shenrone a dit:


> A part le crédit à taux "préférentiel" présent sur l'Apple Store, il n'y aucun autre moyen de payer en deux ou trois fois sans frais?



Tu peux toujours négocier ça avec un APR, surtout si tu as l'habitude de passer par eux


----------



## shenrone (5 Novembre 2010)

David_b a dit:


> Tu peux toujours négocier ça avec un APR, surtout si tu as l'habitude de passer par eux


Ma ville en est dépourvu et le plus proche est a 80km:mouais:


----------



## David_b (5 Novembre 2010)

shenrone a dit:


> Ma ville en est dépourvu et le plus proche est a 80km:mouais:



Que veux-tu que j'y fasse ? Faut te débrouiller avec ce que tu as. C'est comme chez moi, y a pas le grand canyon... (mais y a la Tour Eiffel et Sarkozy :rateau


----------



## ludodu02 (5 Novembre 2010)

Calie a dit:


> Bon ben j'ai craqué !!! Commandé le 11'' 64gb avec 4gb de ram a peu près pour le prix que j'avais prévu de mettre pour un 64gb avec 2gb de ram. Reste plus qu'à attendre UPS maintenant. Entre mercredi 10 et lundi 15 au plus tard il a dit le gentil monsieur


 
Pour infos, MBA 11" commandé le 30/10 sur l'AS, je le reçois le 8/10 (ou aujourd'hui en étant hyper optimiste), 1.6Ghz et 4 Go Ram.
Ca peut te donner une idée du délai.


----------



## GrosBob (5 Novembre 2010)

ludodu02 a dit:


> Pour infos, MBA 11" commandé le 30/10 sur l'AS, je le reçois le 8/10 (ou aujourd'hui en étant hyper optimiste), 1.6Ghz et 4 Go Ram.
> Ca peut te donner une idée du délai.



T'as du bol, commandé le 28/10, livraison entre le 12 et le 15 nov. (pour un 13", 2,13Ghz 4Go, SSD 256Go avec quelques accessoires).
Le fait d'avoir une config CTO (assemblée et expédiée de chine) + des accessoires (expédié depuis l'europe) rallonge à fond les délais car ils regroupent d'abord le tout dans un centre (Pays Bas à priori dans mon cas) avant de te renvoyer le tout par UPS.

Soyons patients ! (c'est dur !!!)


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2010)

17 Novembre pour mon MacBook Air 13" avec 4Go de ram :/.


----------



## David_b (5 Novembre 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> 17 Novembre pour mon MacBook Air 13" avec 4Go de ram :/.


Quelle année ? :rateau:


----------



## mistik (5 Novembre 2010)

Oui mais alors _Dalloz_ ça ne serait pas un nom dans le domaine de l'édition juridique qui serait déposé et enregistré non ? Laisse tomber le _Dalloz_ mais prend pas le_ Litec_ non plus ! :rateau:

Sinon oui si tu revends ton Mac prends un mba 13" full option.




zino93 a dit:


> J'écris actuellement un roman _fantastique_ dont l'action se situe à Paris au dix neuvième siècle. Quand il sera publié je promets de le dédier à tous mes gentils amis forumers de Macgen...


Bref comme nous diraient nos amis de Toyota, c'est fantastique ce que tu nous annonces là, va falloir faire péter la prune je te le dis ... à quand un apéro géant Mac gé pour fêter ton bébé ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2010)

David_b a dit:


> Quelle année ? :rateau:



2025 .
On voit vraiment que les APR ne sont pas prioritaires face à l'Apple Store .


----------



## Calie (5 Novembre 2010)

ludodu02 a dit:


> Pour infos, MBA 11" commandé le 30/10 sur l'AS, je le reçois le 8/10 (ou aujourd'hui en étant hyper optimiste), 1.6Ghz et 4 Go Ram.
> Ca peut te donner une idée du délai.



Ouais pour moi à peu près pareil puisque ça me marque livraison estimée le 15-16 novembre.
Y a plus qu'à attendre... et à guetter UPS.


----------



## shenrone (5 Novembre 2010)

David_b a dit:


> Que veux-tu que j'y fasse ? Faut te débrouiller avec ce que tu as. C'est comme chez moi, y a pas le grand canyon... (mais y a la Tour Eiffel et Sarkozy :rateau



Je ne me plaint pas, je constate 

Et par expérience la "débrouille" avec des "pseudo" détaillant tel que Darty, finit toujours mal...


----------



## David_b (5 Novembre 2010)

shenrone a dit:


> Je ne me plaint pas, je constate
> 
> Et par expérience la "débrouille" avec des "pseudo" détaillant tel que Darty, finit toujours mal...



Tu prêches à un converti (moi, c'est la FNAC ma bête noire)


----------



## GrosBob (5 Novembre 2010)

Bon, enfin, j'ai un n° UPS. Ils n'ont que les papiers, pas encore les colis, mais ca devrait arriver le 9 :-D
J'ai hate !


----------



## pitou_92 (6 Novembre 2010)

on peut faire une config à l'apple store?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2010)

ludodu02 a dit:


> Pour infos, MBA 11" commandé le 30/10 sur l'AS, je le reçois le 8/10 (ou aujourd'hui en étant hyper optimiste), 1.6Ghz et 4 Go Ram.
> Ca peut te donner une idée du délai.



Ils sont fort APPLE tu le reçois avant de l'avoir commandé 
(délai de - 22 jours aha ) 
Je sors pour cette remarque inutile =>


----------



## mistik (6 Novembre 2010)

pitou_92 a dit:


> on peut faire une config à l'apple store?


Et oui, du moins ceux en ligne. En contrepartie le délai d'acheminement est plus long.


----------



## GrosBob (6 Novembre 2010)

Le delais est plus long, et attention le site d'apple n'est pas clair. Oui il est expédié sous 3 jours, mais ensuite il doit rejoindre sa copine la housse et ses amis adaptateurs VGA et DVI (si vous avez commandé les bestiaux). En fin de compte vous aurez un suivi UPS environ 1 semaine parès votre commande.


----------



## sclicer (6 Novembre 2010)

D'où l'intérêt de faire une commande mba, une commande accessoire...
CA fait 20ans que c'est comme ça


----------



## mistik (6 Novembre 2010)

C'est pas faux


----------



## Vicktorrr (6 Novembre 2010)

sclicer a dit:


> D'où l'intérêt de faire une commande mba, une commande accessoire...
> CA fait 20ans que c'est comme ça



Pour payer 8 de frais de port en plus pour chaque accessoire ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2010)

Vicktorrr a dit:


> Pour payer 8 de frais de port en plus pour chaque accessoire ?


tu payes que une fois les frais de port et en plus c'est dès que un objet est arrivé il est envoyé, si ton MB arrive le 8 janvier, et que l'accessoire le 12 janvier, il envoi le MB le 8 janvier. 

Voila. tout est marqué sur le site d'apple.


----------



## robertodino (7 Novembre 2010)

Artguillaume a dit:


> Voila. tout est marqué sur le site d'apple.



+1


----------



## pitou_92 (7 Novembre 2010)

mistik a dit:


> Et oui, du moins ceux en ligne. En contrepartie le délai d'acheminement est plus long.



donc pas ceux qui sont réelles donc...


----------



## mistik (7 Novembre 2010)

Les *Apple Store physiques* tu veux dire ?


----------



## chacha95 (7 Novembre 2010)

Le mois prochain, je souhaite investir dans un MBA 13". Savez-vous si les configurations personnalisées (4GB de RAM au lieu de 2 par exemple) sont vendues dans les Apple Store parisiens ?


----------



## Roanvalthuser (7 Novembre 2010)

chacha95 a dit:


> Le mois prochain, je souhaite investir dans un MBA 13". Savez-vous si les configurations personnalisées (4GB de RAM au lieu de 2 par exemple) sont vendues dans les Apple Store parisiens ?



Non, il faut passer commande sur l'Apple Store Online.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2010)

Normalement , tu peux faire une commande personnalisées dans un store physique .


----------



## Roanvalthuser (7 Novembre 2010)

chacha95 a dit:


> Le mois prochain, je souhaite investir dans un MBA 13". Savez-vous si les configurations personnalisées (4GB de RAM au lieu de 2 par exemple) sont vendues dans les Apple Store parisiens ?





etienne000 a dit:


> Normalement , tu peux faire une commande personnalisées dans un store physique .



A l'Apple Store Opéra un vendeur m'a dit que c'était impossible sauf pour les Mac Pro.


----------



## chacha95 (7 Novembre 2010)

Tanpis, je me suffirai de 2 Go de RAM. (dans la mesure où cette machine sera mon outil de travail je ne pourrai pas attendre les délais d'expédition et de livraison de l'Apple Store en ligne).

2 gigas c'est jouable quand même, non ? (je fais là-bas un peu d'Illustrator et de Photoshop). Sinon, pour mon utilisation personnelle, elle sera utilisée pour montrer mon book, voire pour décharger des photos de mon 40D. (ma machine principale est mon iMac 27")


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2010)

Roanvalthuser a dit:


> A l'Apple Store Opéra un vendeur m'a dit que c'était impossible sauf pour les Mac Pro.



Un vendeur du Store de Montpellier m'a dit le contraire.


----------



## robertodino (7 Novembre 2010)

chacha95 a dit:


> 2 gigas c'est jouable quand même, non ? (je fais là-bas un peu d'Illustrator et de Photoshop). Sinon, pour mon utilisation personnelle, elle sera utilisée pour montrer mon book, voire pour décharger des photos de mon 40D. (ma machine principale est mon iMac 27")



Je l'ai aussi en 2go, pareil un imac pour le reste


----------



## mistik (7 Novembre 2010)

2 Go suffisent aujourd'hui mais qu'en sera-t-il avec les nouveaux os notamment le futur Lion ?


----------



## robertodino (7 Novembre 2010)

mistik a dit:


> 2 Go suffisent aujourd'hui mais qu'en sera-t-il avec les nouveaux os notamment le futur Lion ?



Normalement ça devrais suffire, mais bon, reste à voir...


----------



## chacha95 (7 Novembre 2010)

mistik a dit:


> 2 Go suffisent aujourd'hui mais qu'en sera-t-il avec les nouveaux os notamment le futur Lion ?


Si Apple fournit en standard sur ses machines (macbook Air) de 2010 2 gigas de RAM, c'est que ça doit être suffisant...


----------



## robertodino (8 Novembre 2010)

chacha95 a dit:


> Si Apple fournit en standard sur ses machines (macbook Air) de 2010 2 gigas de RAM, c'est que ça doit être suffisant...



J'espère bien, sinon c'est une transplantation du cerveau qu'il faudra à Steve Jobs


----------



## GrosBob (8 Novembre 2010)

sclicer a dit:


> D'où l'intérêt de faire une commande mba, une commande accessoire...
> CA fait 20ans que c'est comme ça



Certes, mais comme mon MBA vient remplacer un MBP15 de fev. 2007, utilisé principalement avec écran externe, le MBA ne me sert à rien sans son adaptateur DVI (fini le temps d'avoir le connecteur DVI dans la coque du MBP ... c'est lourd et grod, mais si pratique !)


----------



## vladimir (8 Novembre 2010)

Bon ben j'ai reçu le mien (13,3" 2.13Ghz 4GB 256 FLASH) aujourd'hui.   Rien à rajouter à ce qui a déjà été dit, il est top.   

Sauf que problème, petit pète sur la coque donc retour à l'expéditeur.


----------



## David_b (8 Novembre 2010)

​


robertodino a dit:


> J'espère bien, sinon c'est une transplantation du cerveau qu'il faudra à Steve Jobs



Alors là, les nioubs () vous rêvez: ce n'est que relativement récemment que Apple s'est mise à fournir une quantité de RAM décente. Avant ça (avant que le prix ne baisse), acheter un Mac impliquait aussi acheter de la RAM en plus.

Et je le répète: 2Go c'est le minimum syndical pour Snow. Apple aurait du mettre 4Go en standard (au moins pour le 13", comme sur la gamme "Pro").


----------



## baiona40 (8 Novembre 2010)

Il y a une semaine, je vous demandais des conseils......ben, ça y est, le pas est franchi: MBA 13, 4Go, 256.....commandé samedi, reception courant de semaine.
Merci à tous pour vos conseils.


----------



## pitou_92 (8 Novembre 2010)

David_b a dit:


> ​
> Alors là, les nioubs () vous rêvez: ce n'est que relativement récemment que Apple s'est mise à fournir une quantité de RAM décente. Avant ça (avant que le prix ne baisse), acheter un Mac impliquait aussi acheter de la RAM en plus.
> 
> Et je le répète: 2Go c'est le minimum syndical pour Snow. Apple aurait du mettre 4Go en standard (au moins pour le 13", comme sur la gamme "Pro").



d'accord avec toi, mon imac de 2008 n'a que 1 giga de ram!! (faut que je la change, depuis le temps que je le dis)


----------



## robertodino (9 Novembre 2010)

David_b a dit:


> ​
> Alors là, les nioubs () vous rêvez: ce n'est que relativement récemment que Apple s'est mise à fournir une quantité de RAM décente. Avant ça (avant que le prix ne baisse), acheter un Mac impliquait aussi acheter de la RAM en plus.
> 
> Et je le répète: 2Go c'est le minimum syndical pour Snow. Apple aurait du mettre 4Go en standard (au moins pour le 13", comme sur la gamme "Pro").



Oui, pourtant chez moi ça tourne nickel pour l'utilisation que j'en fait. J'imagine que Lion demandera aussi comme base 2go. Evidemment plus c'est mieux, mais encore faut-il en avoir besoin, ce qui n'est pas mon cas (sur le MBA, pour le reste c'est 8go min).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h37 ----------




baiona40 a dit:


> Il y a une semaine, je vous demandais des conseils......ben, ça y est, le pas est franchi: MBA 13, 4Go, 256.....commandé samedi, reception courant de semaine.
> Merci à tous pour vos conseils.



Félicitations


----------



## GrosBob (9 Novembre 2010)

David_b a dit:


> Et je le répète: 2Go c'est le minimum syndical pour Snow. Apple aurait du mettre 4Go en standard (au moins pour le 13", comme sur la gamme "Pro").



Le consommateur averti aura corrigé de lui même moyennant 90. Pour ceux qui n'en auront pas l'utilité (4Go c'est quand même pas indispensable pour lancer ceux qui ne lancent rien d'autre que Word, Safari et iTunes), ca permet peut etre un prix d'appel un poil plus bas (ou une meilleur marge pour apple ).


----------



## robertodino (9 Novembre 2010)

GrosBob a dit:


> Le consommateur averti aura corrigé de lui même moyennant 90. Pour ceux qui n'en auront pas l'utilité (4Go c'est quand même pas indispensable pour lancer ceux qui ne lancent rien d'autre que Word, Safari et iTunes), ca permet peut etre un prix d'appel un poil plus bas (ou une meilleur marge pour apple ).



Ben justement, moi c'est Tweetie, Safari, iTunes ouverts de base. Sinon iWork et Facetime. Franchement 2go c'est assez pour cet usage. J'ai acheté le MBA 13" dans cette optique.


----------



## macmini64 (9 Novembre 2010)

Emmanuel94 a dit:


> Un Macbook de 2007 est largement suffisant... reste que le coeur a ses raisons...
> 
> Tu peux aussi très facilement acheter et installer un nouveau disque dur de 320 ou 500 GO en 7200 Tours ce qui boostera ton MacBook et lui donner un peu plus de RAM (2GO suivant Apple et 3 GO possibles en abandonnat le dual channel c'est à dire en greffant deux barettes de capacités différentes), c'est simple et cela ne te coutera pas plus de 100 &#8364;. Maintenant les raisons qui te pousse à vouloir prendre un MBA tout beau tout neuf se situent peut être ailleurs.



Oui s'il veut j'ai même mon 7200tr à lui vendre il fait 320Go, c'est une option Apple de juillet 2009

comme ça me fait un peu d'argent pour 1 ssd 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h51 ----------




robertodino a dit:


> Ben justement, moi c'est Tweetie, Safari, iTunes ouverts de base. Sinon iWork et Facetime. Franchement 2go c'est assez pour cet usage. J'ai acheté le MBA 13" dans cette optique.



T'en es content ? 
Il poutre ? c'est vraiment fin et rigide ? facile à transporter ?

L'écran est comment ? vs un autre si tu peux comparer


----------



## robertodino (9 Novembre 2010)

macmini64 a dit:


> Oui s'il veut j'ai même mon 7200tr à lui vendre il fait 320Go, c'est une option Apple de juillet 2009
> 
> comme ça me fait un peu d'argent pour 1 ssd
> 
> ...



Oui, très content. Ben oui il semble plus rigide que mon ancien MBA au Niveau de la charnière. L'écran est bon. Transport aucun problème. Le top pour une utilisation nomade, ni trop petit ni trop grand. Comme moi quoi.


----------



## Orphanis (9 Novembre 2010)

J'ai reçu le mien aujourd'hui (13", 4go, 128 go) en remplacement d'un MB White Unibody 2009. Pour l'instant, j'en suis à la phase Calibrage...Je vous tiens au courant dès que je me serais fait une idée précise sur la machine.


----------



## surfman06 (9 Novembre 2010)

Concernant l'écran, c'est le même pour tous les portables ? Quelle référence ? et si c'est le cas, est il possible que ceux qui calibrent leurs écrans avec sondes, puissent mettre le profil en pièce jointe.
Thanks.


----------



## mistik (9 Novembre 2010)

pitou_92 a dit:


> d'accord avec toi, mon imac de 2008 n'a que 1 giga de ram!! (faut que je la change, depuis le temps que je le dis)


Et pourquoi pas un ptit giga de Ram supplémentaire ainsi qu'un chtouilla de SSD et c'est reparti pour un tour ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2010)

4Go de ram suffiront à booster l'iMac .D'autant plus que la capacité des SSD reste faible .


----------



## robertodino (10 Novembre 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> 4Go de ram suffiront à booster l'iMac .D'autant plus que la capacité des SSD reste faible .



+1


----------



## mistik (10 Novembre 2010)

Non mais allez-y, décrédibilisez le SSD pendant que vous y êtes !


----------



## shenrone (10 Novembre 2010)

Personne n'a d'infos sur le Black Friday? j'attend encore pour cracker....


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2010)

On bosse pas en interne chez Apple...Désolé.


----------



## David_b (10 Novembre 2010)

shenrone a dit:


> Personne n'a d'infos sur le Black Friday? j'attend encore pour cracker....



J'ai entendu dire de source sûre qu'il durerait au maximum 24h.


----------



## macmini64 (13 Novembre 2010)

Hello

Si quelqu'un parmi vous à un MBA 13" de dernière génération à vendre parce qu'il n'en veut plus à cause de son banquier ou de sa femme

et bien je veux bien le lui racheter je suis pour la paix dans le monde:love:


Au fait sinon c'est combien de moins avec le Black Friday ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 02h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 02h29 ----------




robertodino a dit:


> Oui, très content. Ben oui il semble plus rigide que mon ancien MBA au Niveau de la charnière. L'écran est bon. Transport aucun problème. Le top pour une utilisation nomade, ni trop petit ni trop grand. Comme moi quoi.



Merci 

Tu dis que l'écran est bon ? juste "bon" ou un peu mieux que l'ancien MBA ?

et vs les MBPro si tu as pu en voir un ...


----------



## saakhpets (13 Novembre 2010)

A mon tour craqué pour le MBA 13,3 2,13 en 256 et 4 GB. Vivement le 23/11, si il peuvent être en avance...


----------

